# looking for a good route



## feltbee (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello all,

I think this may be my first post on the road bike side but I post somewhat frequently on the mtbr site. Anyways, I've started training for my first year of racing and I'm looking for a good place to find routes and descriptions for front range rides. I'm hoping to get out for a 50-60 mile ride this weekend. Is there any site that is a good resource for finding road rides?

My initial thoughts for ride this weekend are to start at Morrison and head up Rooney Road into Golden. Head up Lookout Mountain. Find the roads I need to take to get to Evergreen and then Evergreen back to Morrison. Not sure what the mileage/elevation is but I think it would be a good ride.

Happy Turkey day to all,
Jeremy


----------



## J Squiggles (Sep 24, 2007)

*mapmyride.com*

Search www.mapmyride.com for rides in the area. There are tons of various routes, many being similar, in that area. If my family wasn't coming to visit for the holiday weekend I'd be up joining you. Friday is supposed to be beautiful. Out of curiosity, which team are you racing for next year?


----------



## feltbee (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Squiggles! I'm gonna be joining Green Mountain Sports. Just waiting for team meeting/registration information. It's supposed to be after cross season so not much longer. Can't wait to officially say I'm part of a team though! haha


----------



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

Also check out https://www.trainingpeaks.com/routesearch/

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## feltbee (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the link bicyclenerd!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

The beauty of road biking is that there are endless, endless routes, which are all well marked and maintained by tax dollars. Buy a Gazetter and explore. That's half the fun and how I've "discovered" tons of great roads on the Front Range.


----------

